# [Review] Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240R ARGB - Mehr als nur ein Optik-Update?



## sav (28. September 2018)

*Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240R ARGB - Mehr als nur ein Optik-Update?*​

Einleitung


Kompaktwasserkühlungen liegen nicht nur total im Trend, mittlerweile haben sie sich sogar vollständig am Markt etablieren können. Doch wie gelingt es eigentlich einem Hersteller, sich konsequent von seinen Mitbewerbern abzuheben? Genau diese Frage hat sich auch Cooler Master gestellt und dafür eine ganz individuelle Antwort gefunden. Nachdem die AiO-Wasserkühlungen in den letzten Jahren sukzessive auf die Masterliquid-Serie umgestellt worden sind, folgte nun ein weiterer sinnvoller Schritt zur Ergänzung des Portfolios. Nachdem ich bereits die Gelegenheit hatte die ML240L RGB testen zu dürfen, durfte ich mich nun intensiv mit der ML240R ARGB auseinandersetzen, dessen Unterschiede sich laut Datenblatt lediglich auf den Umfang der RGB-Beleuchtung beziehen. Anstatt jede LED in einer einheitlichen Farbe auszuleuchten, kann nun vom Anwender jede Leuchtdiode separat angewählt und programmiert werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Cooler Master setzt dabei weiterhin auf eine Pumpeneinheit mit patentiertem Zwei-Kammern-System, bei der das vom Prozessor erwärmte Kühlmittel (weitergeleitet über den Kupferkern des Kühlers) der unteren Kammer vom Kaltwasser-Rücklauf des Radiators in der oberen Kammer thermisch isoliert wird. Der Rotor der Pumpe selbst befindet sich damit immer im Kaltwasser-Bereich, was die Lebensdauer einerseits deutlich verlängert und mit dieser Methode zudem die Kühlung des Prozessors optimiert werden soll. Der optisch ansprechende Radiator verfügt darüber hinaus über eine verbesserte Durchflussrate und soll dem Kühlkonzept hiermit zu einer höheren Effizienz verhelfen. Da ich – wie bereits erwähnt - die ML240L RGB testen durfte, interessiert es mich natürlich umso mehr ob sich nicht vielleicht auch etwas bei der Kühlleistung getan haben könnte, oder ob es sich bei der ML240R ARGB wirklich nur um ein reines Optik-Update mit einem Aufpreis von aktuell ungefähr 40 Euro handelt?

Viel Spaß beim Lesen!


Danksagung


Ich danke Cooler Master für das Bereitstellen des Testmusters und das damit entgegengebrachte Vertrauen.


Verpackung und Lieferumfang


Um die Aufmerksamkeit der Nutzer zu erhalten setzt Cooler Master bei der Verpackung auf seine ganz eigene Philosophie. Anstatt den Karton sehr kompakt zu gestalten fällt dieser etwas ausladender aus, ist dafür allerdings sehr sachlich aufgebaut. Komplett in schwarz gehalten zeigt sich auf der Vorderseite die ML240R ARGB hauptsächlich selbst. Der zweite große Aspekt dem man sich widmet ist natürlich die RGB-Beleuchtung, welche über einen entsprechenden RGB-Header auf dem Mainboard realisiert wird. Für die Umsetzung werden dafür Hauptplatinen aus dem Hause ASRock, ASUS und MSI unterstützt. Anwender die ein Mainboard von Biostar oder Gigabyte nutzen, haben aktuell leider noch das Nachsehen. Da die Schnittstelle selbst noch relativ neu ist und dementsprechend nicht alle Anwender in der Lage sind dieses Feature hardwaretechnisch auch sinnvoll zu nutzen, liefert der Hersteller die AiO-Wasserkühlung mit einem RGB-Controller aus, damit sich sämtliche Beleuchtungsmodi dennoch nutzen lassen. Montiert werden kann die AiO-Wasserkühlung auf allen aktuellen und gängigen AMD und Intel Sockeln, mit Ausnahme der TR4-Plattform, welche die AMD Ryzen Threadripper Prozessoren beheimatet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die gleichfarbige Rückseite hält derweil weitere Informationen in neun Sprachen sowie eine Darstellung der Abmessungen der Kompaktwasserkühlung bereit. Für den auffälligen Kontrast sorgen die in lila gehaltenen Seiten, die neben einer klassischen Tabelle mit technischen Details auf die adressierbare RGB-Beleuchtung sowie das Zwei-Kammern-System der Pumpeneinheit eingehen. Neben der ML240R ARGB ist selbstverständlich auch eine sehr ausführlich bebilderte Bedienungsanleitung sowie ein Garantieschein zu finden, dessen Laufzeit sich auf die üblichen zwei Jahre erstreckt. Das weitere Zubehör listen wir aufgrund seiner vielen Einzelteile übersichtlich in der folgenden Tabelle auf:


1x Montage-Halterung für Intel LGA 755/1366/1150/1151/1155/1156/2011/2011-3/2066

1x Montage-Halterung für AMD FM1/FM2/FM2+/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/AM4

8x Schrauben für die Montage der Lüfter am Radiator

8x Schrauben für die Montage des Radiators am Gehäuse

1x Backplate

4x Schrauben für die Verbindung der Backplate mit dem Mainboard

4x Arretierungsclipse für die Backplate

4x Abstandshalter für die Intel Montage-Halterung für Sockel 755/1366/1150/1151/1155/1156

4x Abstandshalter für die Intel Montage-Halterung für Sockel 2011/2011-3/2066

4x Schrauben für die Befestigung der Montage-Halterung am Pumpengehäuse

4x Schrauben für die Verbindung zwischen Montage-Halterung und Backplate

2x 120-Millimeter-RGB-Lüfter

1x Y-Adapter für das Anschließen der Lüfter am Prozessor-Lüfter-Anschluss

1x RGB-Controller inklusive Kabel

1x Spritze Wärmeleitpaste


Technische Daten





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kompaktwasserkühlung im Detail


Der komplett in mattem schwarz lackierte Kühlkörper ist von Cooler Master wirklich gut verarbeitet worden. Die Farbe wurde an den Vorkammern sowie den Kühllamellen zum Großteil sehr gleichmäßig aufgetragen, sodass der Ersteindruck mehr als nur solide auf mich wirkt. Auch bei dem Radiator konnte ich diesen Trend feststellen, da keinerlei Lamellenbiegungen auftreten. Die Dicke des kompakt gehaltenen und optisch sehr ansprechenden Radiators beträgt mit nur 27 Millimetern eine der geringeren Ausbaustufen, und sollte daher auch in engeren Gehäusen problemlos untergebracht werden können. Als optisches Highlight ziert das Herstellerlogo dezent die Seiten. Für die Verbindung zwischen Pumpeneinheit und Radiator kommt bei der ML240R ARGB ein mit einem Meshgewebe gesleevter Schlauch zum Einsatz. Das sieht meiner Meinung nach sehr schön aus und lässt sich zudem garantiert auch optimal in individuellen Desktop-Systemen integrieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kühlfläche besteht vollständig aus Kupfer und wurde durch acht Schrauben fest mit der Pumpeneinheit verbunden. Letztere verbirgt sich unter einer schwarzen Kunststoffabdeckung, die zusätzlich mit dem Herstellerlogo versehen worden ist. Zur Optimierung der Kühlleistung setzt Cooler Master – wie schon in der Einleitung genannt - bei der Pumpe auf ein eigens konzipiertes und zudem noch patentiertes Zwei-Kammern-System. Im Detail wird hierfür das aufgewärmte Kühlmittel isoliert. So kann das kühlere Wasser dementsprechend mehr Abwärme aufnehmen und gezielt zum Radiator abtransportieren. Bei der Spannungsversorgung setzt Cooler Master derweil auf einen traditionellen 3-Pin Stromanschluss. Da auch die Pumpe mit einer integrierten ARGB-Beleuchtung ausgestattet worden ist - befindet sich natürlich auch hier ein entsprechender Anschluss - der auch bei den verwendeten Lüftern zum Einsatz kommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei diesen setzt Cooler Master auf den hauseigenen MasterFan MF120R RGB. Diese sollen nicht nur für ein perfektes Verhältnis von Luftstrom und Luftdruck im Bezug der durch die Lamellen strömenden Abluft sorgen, sondern sind zusätzlich in der PWM-Motorsteuerung mit einem sogenannten "Silent Driver IC" ausgestattet, welcher für einen glatteren und weniger aggressiven Drehmomentimpuls des Motors zuständig ist. Laut Hersteller erreicht man mit diesem Feature ein besonders niedriges Geräuschniveau, da etwaige Klickgeräusche sowie minimale Vibrationen deutlich reduziert werden. Der Drehzahlbereich erstreckt sich von 650 bis 2000 Umdrehungen pro Minute bei einem adäquaten Volumenstrom von maximal 113,32 m³/h, um damit einen effektiven Abtransport der entstehenden Abwärme zu realisieren. Mit einem 4-Pin PWM Anschluss ausgestattet und einer Lautstärke von 6 bis 30 dB(A), sollen diese zwar hörbar aber nicht zu laut ihren Dienst verrichten - ich bin gespannt ob sich dieses Versprechen auch wirklich bewahrheitet!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hauptaugenmerk der Lüfter sowie der Pumpeneinheit ist selbstverständlich die adressierbare RGB-LED-Beleuchtung. Für die Konfiguration wird allerdings zwingend ein entsprechender ARGB-Header auf dem Mainboard vorausgesetzt. Zusätzlich muss dieses aktuell aus dem Hause von ASRock, ASUS oder MSI stammen. Sofern sich kein entsprechender Anschluss auf der Hauptplatine befinden sollte, bietet sich die Möglichkeit, diesen Alternativ durch den im Lieferumfang befindlichen RGB-Controller zu ersetzen. Dadurch stehen dem Anwender die meisten Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten ohne weitere Zusatzkosten zur Verfügung, sehr gut!

Da Bilder bekanntlich oftmals mehr sagen als 1000 Worte verlinke ich euch an dieser Stelle ein Video von Cooler Master, welches den RGB-Controller sowie dessen Funktionen sehr ausführlich erläutert:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zN80tUbl4T0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Detaillierter geht es nochmals bei der ARGB Lighting Control Software zu. Nachdem ich die aktuelle Firmware installiert hatte wurde der RGB-Controller zuverlässig erkannt. Unter dem Reiter "Configuration" wird nun die verwendete Hardware via Drag & Drop mit der Controller-Einheit verknüpft. Anschließend werden die Komponenten den einzelnen Komponenten zugeordnet. In diesem Fall handel es sich insgesamt um drei Kanale (A1 – A3), so kann ich anschließend die Pumpeneinheit und die beiden Lüfter einzeln ansteuern und so besser anzupassen.

Im Wesentlichen stehen bei der Software genau die identischen Funktionen des RGB-Controllers zur Verfügung – mit Ausnahme der Customization-Funktion. Hier ist es dem Anwender Möglich jede einzelne LED individuell zu konfigurieren, die Ausleuchtung wird dabei jedoch nur statisch ausgegeben. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Beleuchtungsumfang dennoch sehr umfangreich und völlig ausreichend. Für Nutzer die sich eventuell etwas mehr gewünscht haben bietet Cooler Master noch unter dem Reiter "Lighting Maker" ein wirklich nettes Gimmick an. Und zwar ist es möglich, die Beleuchtung an den Takt von Musik anzupassen. Cooler Master stellt hier insgesamt gleich drei Beispiele zur Verfügung und der Kreativität sind so praktisch keine Grenzen gesetzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Montage

Die Montage ist bei einer Kompaktwasserkühlung in zwei wesentliche Schritte unterteilt. Im ersten werden die Lüfter, welche zum Abtransport der entstehenden Wärme genutzt werden, am Radiatorgehäuse installiert. Hierfür stehen dem Anwender acht Schrauben zur Verfügung, die alle Komponenten zuverlässig miteinander verbinden. Anschließend wird der Radiator mit dem Gehäuse verschraubt. In unserem Fall haben wir uns dazu entschieden, diesen am Deckel zu befestigen. Leider mussten wir feststellen, dass das Coating nicht ganz so widerstandsfähig wie bei der ML240L ist. Selbst bei leichten Berührungen mit dem Gehäuse entstanden umgehend leichte Abnutzungsspuren. Zum Glück handelt es sich hierbei lediglich um einen ästhetischen Punkt, den der Anwender im montierten Zustand nicht mehr wahrnehmen kann, erwähnen wollte ich ihn der Form halber natürlich schon. So kann die warme Luft einfach nach oben entweichen. Je nach verfügbaren Platz und Art des eingesetzten Gehäuses bieten sich unter Umständen auch andere Montage-Varianten an.

Da für die Befestigung das AM4 Retention Modul genutzt wird, müssen lediglich die Montage-Halterungen mit der Pumpeneinheit verbunden werden. Jetzt ist es auch schon an der Zeit den Heatspreader (IHS) der CPU mit Wärmeleitpaste zu versehen und die Kühlfläche fest über dem Sockel zu montieren - in dem die zwei Schrauben mit der Hand festgezogen werden bis diese sich nicht mehr weiter anziehen lassen. Anschließend muss nur noch die Stromversorgung der Pumpe sichergestellt werden. Weil diese in ihrer Drehzahl nicht regelbar ist und deswegen auch permanent eine Spannung von 12 Volt anliegen muss, genügt eine klassische 3-Pin Verbindung mit dem Mainboard - alternativ auch über das Netzteil. Mit dem beiliegendem Y-Adapter werden zu guter Letzt beide Lüfter mit dem Prozessor-Lüfter-Anschluss verbunden. Nun kann die AiO-Wasserkühlung endlich zeigen, mit welchen Wassern sie gewaschen ist!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Testsystem





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit ich das volle Potenzial aus dem Testkandidaten herausholen kann, setze ich bei meinem Testsystem auf den Zeppelin-Die basierenden AMD Ryzen R5 1600. Im Jahr 2017 kam endlich die lang erwartete Zen-Architektur aus dem Hause Advanced Micro Devices (AMD) in den Handel und ebnete so den Weg für Sechskern- und Achtkern-Prozessoren im Mainstream-Segment. Durch ihre sehr hohe Rechenleistung, beispielsweise für Foto- und Videobearbeitung, sowie einer guten Spiele-Performance, etablierte sich die CPU in Windeseile zum absoluten Sweetspot im Massenmarkt. Des Weiteren muss sich die ML240R ARGB in dem noch recht jungen Testparcours gegen jeweils zwei leistungsstarke AiO-Wasserkühlungen sowie Luftkühler behaupten. Abgerundet wird das Testfeld durch den AMD Wraith Spire Boxed-Kühler, der besonders bei der Lautstärke für Verblüffung sorgen konnte. Gerade die ML240L RGB konnte sich durch ihre hervorragende Kühlleistung in der Vergangenheit als meine Referenz etablieren. Ich bin gespannt, ob Cooler Masters ARGB Pendant mehr als ein reines Optik-Update ist und man sich unter Umständen mit Abstand an die Spitze des Testfeldes kühlt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Testverfahren


Damit ich die Drehzahlen, die Kühlleistung und die Lautstärke der ML240R ARGB besser bewerten kann, habe ich insgesamt drei verschiedene Testszenarien durchgeführt, in denen meine Testprobanden ihr vollständiges Potenzial abverlangt wird. Um sehr viel Abwärme zu erzeugen, verwende ich im Testparcours das Stress-Test-Tool "Core Damage", welches meinen AMD Ryzen 5 1600 kräftig ins Schwitzen bringt. Anschließend führe ich jeweils eine Testsession bei 50-, 75- und 100 Prozent PWM-Drehzahl durch, womit ich die Leistung aller im Testparcours befindlichen Modelle korrekt miteinander vergleichen kann.

Die Kühlleistung werde ich in einem geschlossenen System ermitteln, da normalerweise das Gehäuse bei den Anwendern ebenfalls geschlossen zum Einsatz kommt. Das hat den Vorteil, das reale Einsatzgebiet bestmöglich nachzustellen. Zur Feststellung der Lautstärke wurde eine Lautstärkemessung mit Hilfe eines PCE-MSM 2 durchgeführt. Das Schallpegelmessgerät wird dafür in einem Abstand von 50 Zentimeter vor dem Gehäuse positioniert.

Um die ermittelten Werte unabhängig von äußeren Einflüssen wie etwa der Jahreszeit oder der Witterung vergleichbar zu machen, gebe ich das Ergebnis als Differenz zur Raumtemperatur in Kelvin an. Das bedeutet, wenn die Temperatur um ein Grad steigt, ist das bei Celsius und Kelvin gleich viel. Lediglich der Punkt an dem null Grad ist unterscheidet sich. Daher sind die Messwerte immer als "X Grad mehr als die ermittelte Zimmertemperatur" zu lesen.

Ein Beispiel: Ein Testsample erreicht bei der Messung 25 Grad Kelvin, die Raumtemperatur liegt hingegen bei 22 Grad Celsius. Die CPU wird letztendlich insgesamt 47 Grad heiß.

Folgende Software benutze ich für meinen Test:


*Lüftersteuerung* Gigabyte SIV (System Information Viewer)

*Stresstest* Core Damage

*Temperatur* AMD Ryzen Master


Kühlleistung und Lautstärke


Im Vorfeld habe ich zuerst die Drehzahlbereiche mit Hilfe der Gigabyte SIV Software ermittelt, um einen ersten Eindruck auf die mögliche Kühlleistung und die Geräuschentwicklung zu erhalten. Wie zu erwarten sind die Ergebnisse - innerhalb der Messtoleranz – praktisch identisch mit denen der ML240L RGB. Daher erwarte ich im gesamten Testparcours eine ähnliche Performance, welche sich in einer soliden Kühlleistung bei einer etwas höheren Lautstärke bei erhöhter Umdrehungsfrequenz wiederspiegeln sollte.

Allgemeiner Hinweis: Im normalen Nutzungsbetrieb erreichen die Lüfter von CPU-Kühlern nie den Drehzahlbereich von 100 Prozent.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie zu erwarten sind die Messergebnisse tatsächlich auf dem hohen Niveau des "kleinen" RGB-Bruders. Bei maximaler Drehzahl kann sich die ARGB-Version immerhin um ein Grad Celsius absetzen und etabliert sich dadurch zu meiner neuen Referenz im Testfeld, sehr gut!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um die Spannung bei der Lautstärkemessung gleich vorweg zu nehmen, es gibt auch hier nichts Neues im Staate Dänemark. Ist das Bild bei einer Drehzahl von 50 Prozent noch recht ausgeglichen, setzen sich die Luftkühler bei steigenden Umdrehungen sukzessive ab. Für die ML240R ARGB ist deswegen bei hohen Umdrehungen - wie bereits im Vorfeld vermutet - nur eine hintere Platzierung erreichbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit


Cooler Master ist es nicht nur gelungen seine ARGB-Variante erfolgreich an die Spitze unseres Testfeldes zu führen, sondern konnte zeitgleich ein regelrechtes Nischenprodukt in ihr Portfolio integrieren. Denn gerade die Anwender welche viel Wert auf einem umfangreichen Beleuchtungsmodus legen bekommen mit der adressierbaren RGB-Beleuchtung das Nonplusultra schlechthin. Außerdem ist die AiO-Wasserkühlung optisch sehr ansprechend gestaltet worden und lässt sich so wunderbar in liebevoll erstellte Builds integrieren. Das Montagesystem ist gut durchdacht und gerade bei Sockel AM4 sehr einfach gehalten. Selbst Neulinge auf diesem Gebiet sollten daher bei der Installation mit Hilfe der vorbildlich gestalteten Bedienungsanleitung vor keine größeren Probleme gestellt werden.

Ein rundum perfektes Produkt – gerade bei dieser Ausstattung – kann man selbst in dem gehobenen Preisbereich natürlich nicht immer erwarten. Zu meiner Freude halten sich die von mir gefundenen und benannten Kritikpunkte ziemlich in Grenzen. Die Lackierung des Radiators ist im Gegensatz zur ML240L RGB leider noch empfindlicher geworden. Ansonsten konnte ich keine wirklichen Kritikpunkte bei dieser hervorragenden Kompaktwasserkühlung ausmachen. Silent-Fetischisten werden unter Umständen die Lautstärke bei maximaler Drehzahl bemängeln. Sofern man nicht zwingend die hohe Ausstattung der ML240R ARGB präferiert, ist die ML240L RGB eine bedenkenlose und sehr empfehlenswerte Alternative. Identische Leistungswerte treffen hier bei einer Ersparnis von sagenhaften 40 Euro lediglich auf eine "klassische" RGB-Beleuchtung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Awards





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sav (28. September 2018)

Platzhalter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

